# Intel X550T2BLK Dual Port Converged 10GbE Network Card



## i.am.the.problem (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi,

Has anyone had experience with one of these cards and FreeBSD 12.2?

Thanks


----------



## pos (Feb 2, 2021)

Works great! Rock solid stable and super performance...

Intel ix driver.

Available as  base system built in, as a pkg add-on (intel-ix-kmod) and directly downloadable from intel.


----------

